# How do your poodles (and other dogs) like the snow?



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

We are dealing with the Southeastern USA Snowstorm right now and it just really started picking up here (they say we have about 12-18 more hours of this) thety are expecting between 4 and 7 inches in my town. Sasha is loving it but Zack isn't too sure about it this time.

I hope to have some good pictures taken of the pups in the snow over the next few days as well.


My question is How do your dogs like the snow?

also Anyone else dealing with this snow storm system?

Last time we had this much snow in the area was back in 2003 I believe. (Some nearby towns have what I believe i heard to be 3 and 4 inches already)


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

They never seen it


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Mine really hadn't seen snow until we went to Gatlinburg Tn last Easter, but I don't think it counted it barely stuck. Most snows we would get would only stick in the mulch or mud. The first snow they really had an encounter with was the one from a few weeks ago. Zack took to it great and Sasha didn't know what to do. Now I think Zack is ready for summer but Sasha is loving it. 

But if we get what they are saying we are going to get than they are in for a real treat. Its been several years since we had a good snow (since well before they were born, they are only 2)

I'm kind of hoping for the 4-7 inches because I know it will be nothing they have ever seen, but I am also hoping that their human sister doesn't decide to make her grand appearance until its done.


----------



## Winnow (Jan 2, 2010)

They LOVE it. 
Go out play like crazy when it snows


----------



## *tina* (Jan 3, 2010)

Our dog Midge, hates getting wet at all. Plus being born/raised in Hawaii, snow was a shock to her system :lol: Our poodle has never seen snow either.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Desmond adores it, he gets so happy and bouncy outside when there's snow on the ground. In the air, he couldn't care less. They say we should get somewhere between 6-10" tomorrow!! I can't wait to see if Desmond likes THAT much snow, and not just the paw-deep stuff we have right now. 

Definitely get pictures of your dogs in the snow! I love snow doggy pictures!


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Desmond adores it, he gets so happy and bouncy outside when there's snow on the ground. In the air, he couldn't care less. They say we should get somewhere between 6-10" tomorrow!! I can't wait to see if Desmond likes THAT much snow, and not just the paw-deep stuff we have right now.
> 
> Definitely get pictures of your dogs in the snow! I love snow doggy pictures!


Birdie, if you don't mind me asking. How did Desmond get his name? Its not a very common name. It seems fitting for him though.


----------



## kfmercure (Jan 19, 2010)

Lulu loves the snow, especially if we're shovelling it. She goes crazy when the shovel comes out. She chases it back and forth and if it stops, she will paw at it. She won't stop unless we tell her that's enough. Then she just watches wistfully as we continue on.


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Teddy loves it! It's hard to get him to come back inside. He also seems to like the sound my boots make when walking on the snow. He tries to play with my feet. LOL


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Meau and Lucy love the snow and are unperturbed by cold temperatures or wind. My other two dogs make record time outside during the winter, but sometimes it's hard to get the poodles back in the house!! They'll spend as much time outside as I allow during the winter!! This is just a short video (less than 30 seconds, I think) of Meau & the Bug playing outside after our last dusting of snow (this is when we were fostering Sara Lee the beagle puppy - but she's rather hard to see for the mounds of snow!!) :lol:


----------



## Marian (Oct 20, 2009)

Plum, that's a great video. Makes me want to get a playmate for Teddy.


----------



## plumcrazy (Sep 11, 2009)

Thanks, Marian! I love having two poodles who like to play together (I don't know WHAT we're going to do when/if Katy moves out and takes Meau with her!!) I love your picture of Teddy, too - FACEPLANT!!!! :lol:


----------



## artsycourtneysue (Jul 21, 2009)

We are also snowed in today, and we just walked Cozi out. She loves the snow toooo much! :scared: We can never get her to come in. She leaps and bounds and kicks up snow and tries to "tackle" it lol.... So far she definitely seems like a winter dog.


----------



## kfmercure (Jan 19, 2010)

*Lulu cast in plaster?*

This is a picture I took of Lulu when she came in from the snow yesterday. We had a fairly big storm and it was snowing like the dickens!


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

PoodlesRforever said:


> Birdie, if you don't mind me asking. How did Desmond get his name? Its not a very common name. It seems fitting for him though.


Thanks, we like his name a lot.  
Me and my brother were knocking around names late one night, and I mentioned I had always loved the name Charlie. It totally didn't fit him though, not at all. We joked and said we should name him Desmond, since Charlie and Desmond Hume are friends on the show LOST. After a bit of laughter, we realized that was actually a pretty cool name, and stuck with it! LOL! It does fit him though. (even if we said his name with a Scottish accent for a few days  ) I'm a little embarrassed since his oh-so-noble name has such a dorky background, but I'm glad we thought of it! 
We also realized shortly after that Desmond is the name of the man in "Ob-la-di Ob-la-da" by the Beatles, so that sort of makes his name even more special to us.


----------



## 814 (Jul 3, 2009)

Birdie said:


> Thanks, we like his name a lot.
> Me and my brother were knocking around names late one night, and I mentioned I had always loved the name Charlie. It totally didn't fit him though, not at all. We joked and said we should name him Desmond, since Charlie and Desmond Hume are friends on the show LOST. After a bit of laughter, we realized that was actually a pretty cool name, and stuck with it! LOL! It does fit him though. (even if we said his name with a Scottish accent for a few days  ) I'm a little embarrassed since his oh-so-noble name has such a dorky background, but I'm glad we thought of it!
> We also realized shortly after that Desmond is the name of the man in "Ob-la-di Ob-la-da" by the Beatles, so that sort of makes his name even more special to us.



When my husband saw his name he was wondering if it had to do with "lost" (he is a major fan of the show). He also loves the beatles but never would have guessed that.


----------



## kfmercure (Jan 19, 2010)

We're at the in-laws this weekend and Lulu has a boyfriend that she loves to play with. The howling wind has finally stopped so we went over this morning. She was crazed with him, mostly leaping and colliding against him because the snow is too deep for serious running. When I got her home her paws were so full of ice it's a wonder she could walk! I wish I would have had the presence of mind to bring the camera, but I was laughing so much I probably would have made blurry pictures anyway.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

No clue, they've never seen it.  And since I don't enjoy skiing much, I usually volunteer to stay home with the dogs when the family goes skiing. lol


----------

